# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  New player

## halfling356

I have recently become interested in playing mandolin, specifically the bouzouki or octave mandolin. I have read mixed things about both. Some people say that the octave is a bad solo instrument but good rythym and that the zouk is a good solo but bad rythym and vice versa on both statements. zouk is the most interesting to me. I love greek, middle eastern, and celtic music and I have heard that going from guitar(which I play) to zouk is a pretty good transistion. Any input out ther ewould be helpful. 

I was looking at this website (http://www.hobgoblin-usa.com/local/cartbouz.htm) and seen the GR3501 Blue Moon marquetry Bouzouki, and was wondering if anyone knew anything about the maker or the website and whether it would be a good choice being so cheap and that I am a beginner with a small budget. I also seen this ( http://www.surfcityinstruments.com/c=0rvQK....YKOCTA) octave mandolin from surf city instruments. Was wondering if anyone had imput on this. Thank you all.

----------


## otterly2k

Halfling-- there have been lots of debates here re: the relative merits of OM and Zouk... a lot depends on what you want to play and how big your hands are. Even if you play the guitar, the stretch will be greater on the Zouk b/c of being tuned in 5ths (unless, of course, you use some alternative tuning).

Essentially, the main difference between the two is scale. The longer the scale, the more sustain (generally) and more towards the guitarish sound it is likely to be....the shorter the scale (generally) the more mandolinish the sound, with somewhat less sustain. But of course, there is a lot of variability by make and luthier and also just by instrument.

I'd say that OM (usually shorter scale) is easier for playing melodic lines than Zouk. Zouk is more often used for rhythm and moving bass lines (in celtic), but can be used for melodic lines too if you have big hands (or don't tune in 5ths). 

Re: the instruments you mention...everyone has to start somewhere, so if that's what you can afford, go ahead. These are definitely low end instruments (quite possibly made by the same manufacturer and labelled differently) and you should expect to have to tweak and adjust the setup in order for them to sound good. If you can swing a bit more $$, or are willing to save up longer, you will find better (maybe a used Trinity College or some such). Some things to look for... solid woods, truss rod in the neck. The advantage to starting with a better instrument is that it is less likely to frustrate you or hold you back. 

I'm sure there's more to be said...other CBOMers will chime in...

----------


## otterly2k

btw-- that surf city instrument... 18.75" scale is really short, even for an OM!!! Might not be what you're looking for if you're drawn to 'zouks. Look for something in the 20-23" range for an OM and 23"-26" for zouks.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Hi, and welcome!

I went from guitar playing to bouzouki, to play the zouk in Irish trad music. After going thru several instruments I had Phil Crump build me one of his B-II instruments, and I'm a very happy guy. &lt;GG&gt;

My zouk is the same scale length as my guitar (a Santa Cruz OM PW), so I don't really feel much of a change between the two (other than six strings to four courses or two each, and from DADGAD to GDAD... Hmmmm....)

I think, from time to time, that I'd like a shorter instrument, but I play cross-picking kinds of stuff out of chords, not straight melody lines, so the length isn't at all problematic.  Players who come from mandolins and are accustomed to playing melodies are generally more comfortable with shorter instruments.

My first instrument was a Johnson, which was sort of a waste of time for me. Then a Fylde Octavious which was great fun, then the Crump, and there have been several others thru here but none have stayed.

As Karen sez, you gotta start somewhere, so look around a lot, check the Cafe CBOM archives because there has been a -lot- of talk here about inexpensive, entry-level instruments, and get something and start experimenting.  These things are all over the place, with different shapes, lengths and tunings, and we all have great fun with them.

It's mad, it's grand. Welcome. &lt;GG&gt;

stv

----------


## halfling356

Hey, thanks for the advice, I will definately keep it all in mind, who knows, I may end up trying both instruments this year.

----------


## catmandu2

There is a seller on ebay, located in Manhattan I believe, offering the Hora--built in Romania. I got one of these from him for $140. It has a solid spruce top and a truss rod, which is the minimum you'd want. It's a very functional instrument for a beginner. I made two simple upgrades--tailpiece and bridge--which make it sound better. You can string it up either zouk or OM.

----------


## halfling356

I will have to look that up. oh Also, what about musikalia, are there low-end instruments worth their salt?

----------

